# Happy Halloween from the Dark Retriever



## rileymai (Aug 17, 2010)

Protecting your cities and dog treats one night at a time.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

hahahaha awesome! Can my pooch be his trusty little side kick.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Ahhh!
How cute xD I wish I had my dog already so I could dress it in Halloween costumes lol

Ema what breed is that dog?


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Hes a purebred chihuahua... but doesn't look like it haha. If I didn't know his 'pedigree' I'd of guessed hes a pitbull X chihuahua X dachshund lol. His mom and grandma are old school thick taco dogs. (You know the ones with fat bodies, short legs and deer faces) then his dad is a little apple head chihuahua and he came out like this. He weighs about 11lbs!!! Hes a gremlin, but one of the best dogs I've ever met. (Hes actually my sisters dogs, his mom and dad live on the same road as my mom... his litter was accidental but we knew the parents were fantastic little dogs so we got him anyway lol) Not to mention... have you ever seen such a good example of chocolate? 

Tobey also makes a pretty dashing Santa Claws









And when it gets snowy...

















And a puppy pic with my mom... he was small and cute once lol.


----------



## rileymai (Aug 17, 2010)

ema-leigh said:


> hahahaha awesome! Can my pooch be his trusty little side kick.


The Dark Retriever and Lobsterhuahua... the dynamic duo!


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

What about Santa Paws? ???


----------



## louisbored (Jan 8, 2011)

Alethea said:


> What about Santa Paws? ???


i would love to see the presents he leaves the naughty hahahahaha


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Baha, nothing like a lump of 'coal' from Santa Paws, to let you know that you weren't on his list this year


----------

